# Kernel mode driver problem



## Jakob.j (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all

When i try to OC my Sapphire HD 2900 XT card with ATI tool, the following error appears: The kernel Mode driver does not seem to be running. 
A device driver is required for communicating with your video hardware

ATI tool doesnt detect my clock speeds. What is the problem and what can i do to solve it?
Im running Windows vista 64 bit and i have updated my display driver to the newest one.

Thank you in advance

Jakob


----------



## VistaIsRetard (Aug 14, 2007)

Turn off UAC in vista then it will work fine


----------



## Jakob.j (Aug 14, 2007)

Im a newbie in Vista, so please explain how to turn it off


----------



## VistaIsRetard (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to start menu, then control panel, then User Accounts and Family Safety and click on Set up parental controls for any user, then click on user accounts in the bottom left hand corner,  then click on the statement "turn user account control on or off", then turn off.


----------



## VistaIsRetard (Aug 14, 2007)

Also it is most stable with ATI tool 0.27


----------



## Jakob.j (Aug 14, 2007)

It didnt help taking that off. It still gives me that error. It is not a Windows error but an ATI tool error. Im Using ATI tool 0,27 B2


----------



## VistaIsRetard (Aug 14, 2007)

When you go to run the program right click and select run as administrator, that will work


----------



## VistaIsRetard (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are the administrator of windows you should not have to select run as administrator


----------



## VistaIsRetard (Aug 14, 2007)

Also I see that you are running 64 bit edition which is a little querky for overclocking but it will work


----------



## Jakob.j (Aug 14, 2007)

It still doesnt work. It gives me the very same error. Anyone know what a Kernel Mode Driver is? Because this seems to be the problem


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2007)

you need to disable the driver signing enforcing policy of vista 64 .. 

i got a code signing certificate now so this problem will be fixed in next release (no eta)


----------



## Jakob.j (Aug 14, 2007)

Can i disable this my self in Vista? And how do i do it? (and is it safe to do?)


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=disable+x64+driver+signing

start here ...

it's perfectly safe to do so


----------

